# Bank Fishing around Liberty Tx



## alanmacias541 (Feb 4, 2013)

Good Afternoon All,

I am going to find myself in Liberty TX tomorrow and was wondering if anyone of y'all knew any spots to bank fish the trinity around there. Do the whites run in this part of the river?

Any and all advice is much appreciated.

Thank y'all


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Wish I could help you maybe Ramrod will chime in. I have not bank fished this area. Ramrod is the go to on this. Have a good time.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for the vote of confidence there Ducktracker!

To be quite honest I have never bank fished the Trinity in Liberty. Well at least not in the last 20 years or so. But there is a good stretch of sand bar under the HWY 90 bridge on the boat ramp side. I have also seen people fishing the river bank on the Liberty side but am not sure if the access is private property or not.

As long as we have been fishing here we have only caught 2 whites both on shad while targeting catfish. Have never tried for whites in particular but WGA1 has I believe and has caught a few maybe he will chime in on that.

There is also a public boat ramp down at the cut that I have seen lots of people bank fishing at but that has been several years ago and now with all the foam littering the area from barge salvage I am not to sure of the fish ability.

The catfish bite is usually good on shad if they are around and I have yet to be skunked while using CJ's punch bait.

Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, I tried to find some whites Thursday but struck out. Like RAMROD1 said under HWY 90 might be your best bet. The water is deep around the pilings of the railroad track bridge. Might find some around there. You will have to crawl over some rocks though.


----------



## alanmacias541 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank y'all!!! Going to try it!!


----------

